

What browser(s) do you use? (FF, Flock...) - rokhayakebe

1st. FF (lov eit but it crashes about 34 times/day)<p>2nd. Flock (my favorite )<p>3rd. Maxthon (blocks ads like its noone business)<p>4th. I just downloaded Opera<p>5th. IE who?
======
asmosoinio
1\. FF, just installed AdBlock Plus (yep, took me quite a while to finally be
pissed off by ads)

2\. IE occasionally for pages that require it, there still is some (at least
partner pages on some SW sales sites)

------
boucher
Safari. It's a workhorse (at least now). Everything else is just for testing.

------
nickb
I use Safari for 99% of my browsing. For dev I use FF because of Firebug.
Safari's just feels light and it's faster than anything out there.

